# I wish my NC trip was like this!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I think for my next visit I should look into booking a trip with him.






Swell Rider Sportfishing 
www.swellriderfishing.com 
910 233-1714 910 200-2502


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i like all the beeliners and ajs just laying around on the floor


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

looks fun


----------

